# Gatlinburg Tn/ Santee Cooper Sc



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We are wanting to go somewhere for the 4th of July---Gatlinburg is looking like an option. Does anyone know of a good campground up that way Or we may go catfishing down at Santee Cooper. Whichever the kids may have more fun at.We can't get a spot at Myrtle BEach so we are looking elsewhere. Thanks !


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Gatlinburg on the 4th of July is as crowded ad Daytona during Bike week.
That said, I've been there several times during the 4th and have a blast everytime.
They have an AWESOME 4th of July parade that should not be missed.
There are roughly 10.2 bazillion campgrounds in the area to choose from with as little or as much as you want in ammmenities.
I can give you some further suggestions if you're interested, just shoot me a PM.

Did I mention that the parade kicks off at midnight on the 23rd?


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

We prefer the "quiet side of the Smokies" - Townsend, Tennessee. There is much to do there (trout fishing, tubing the Little River, sightseeing in Great Smoky Mountain National Park). We have stayed at Tremont Hills Campground, adjacent to the Park, and really enjoy it. Be sure to get a site in Section A, where there are full hookups and paved pads. Gatlinburg is within about 30 minutes of Townsend, so you're in range. A lot less of a zoo than Gatlinburg on Independence Day, and also within an easy drive of Pigeon Forge.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree regarding Townsend, TN. You're a beautiful drive from all the activities in Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg. However, you'll come back to peaceful camping, tubing and fishing on the river. We stayed last year at Little River Village. Very friendly and hardworking management. Very clean restrooms. We weren't right on the river, but a stones throw away. Our children had a blast tubing. There's also a small pool and playground.
Have fun!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We were just outside of Gatlinburg last year at this time. Stayed at a campground called Crazy Horse about 10 miles east of town on H321. Had full hookups, a beautiful stream running through it, and a pool & waterslide which was closed when we were there.

Check it out here: Crazy Horse/ Adventure Bound Camping Resorts

It was quiet when we were there, but like others have said, could be a zoo on the 4th!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

We have stayed at the River Plantation in Sevierville. It has a nice pool, playground, basketball courts and game room for the kids plus it is close to the activities yet still somewhat secluded.

River Plantation


----------

